# Gear Recommendations for BRC



## FacFortia (Sep 27, 2017)

Afternoon gents,

Any Recondos have recommendations or tips and tricks of the trade regarding gear, setup and maintenance (rucks, boots, fins, warming layers, hydration, etc) that would help a young buck Roper going through the Course, as well as moving forward in my career?

Anything that worked well for you... or anything that didn't?

Semper Fi.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 27, 2017)

You get issued everything you need. I'm not sure if you can use your own fins. I would get frog foots if you can. They are my favorites. I used split fins when I went through but that was because I had a broken ankle. I wouldn't recommend them otherwise. I'm almost positive you have to use the ruck they give you. Other than that, get some good quality wool socks and use a liner sock.


----------



## NoVite (Oct 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> You get issued everything you need. I'm not sure if you can use your own fins. I would get frog foots if you can. They are my favorites. I used split fins when I went through but that was because I had a broken ankle. I wouldn't recommend them otherwise. I'm almost positive you have to use the ruck they give you. Other than that, get some good quality wool socks and use a liner sock.


With that in mind sir, is there a general preference with boots? For instance, would it be better to go in with Batelites that are nice and light but will wear faster, or the RAT Danner boots they issue, that are heavier but sturdier and more durable?


----------



## Teufel (Oct 10, 2017)

NoVite said:


> With that in mind sir, is there a general preference with boots? For instance, would it be better to go in with Batelites that are nice and light but will wear faster, or the RAT Danner boots they issue, that are heavier but sturdier and more durable?


It's been a minute since I was a BRC student but I ran the ruck runs in bates and patrolled in Danners.


----------

